# Your Cages 2010!- COMMENT Thread



## irishbunny (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is where you post comments on the cages in the Your Cages 2010 thread. If you see a cage you liked and what to ask questions about it or anything, post it here.


----------



## nikitanain (Nov 14, 2010)

Other than a few exceptions I noticed that most of the cages are not huge, IMO they are comfortable enough for bunnies.. My question is are the bunnies left all day to play and are the cages used to keep them safe at nights or are the cages used all day too?

Thanks


----------



## Yield (Nov 14, 2010)

nikitanain wrote:


> Other than a few exceptions I noticed that most of the cages are not huge, IMO they are comfortable enough for bunnies.. My question is are the bunnies left all day to play and are the cages used to keep them safe at nights or are the cages used all day too?
> 
> Thanks



For me, Nikita, I let my buns play in the pens all day, and the cages are used only at night. c:


----------



## nikitanain (Nov 15, 2010)

Ahh thanks, that's exactly what I thought but I was not sure


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2010)

It depends for everyone.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nikita, I think lots of those cages for indoor buns are just there to keep them safe at night. Many are free-range buns in the day.

But I have to say I think most of them are perfectly fine sizes for keeping them in at night and while people are out, with a few exceptions that are a bit smaller. But who knows how much time these buns actually spend in the cage?

Mine have a converted shed but they spend most of the day in the garden in the run (weather permitting), and many hours inside. So they really only spend the night in the shed. Which has three levels for jumping, hiding, running and leaping etc which is brilliant. It's all suited to people's own needs. In a years time I'll have my own place, and they will be free range the whole time, with a large NIC cage for night.

Jen


----------



## nikitanain (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.. The reason I asked is because I do the same thing, give my bunnies a cage to sleep in and let them roam for 12 hours in the day. Hence I was wondering what everyone does


----------



## Gumby (Nov 16, 2010)

Question: Where do you guys get the grids that you use to make the cages?


----------



## Flirtycuddle (Nov 17, 2010)

Walmart, Canadian Tire, Target, Bed Bath and Beyond, Kmart, some hardware stores like lowes or home depot. Those are just the ones I have seen mentioned in threads, not sure what is near you or available there


----------



## Nela (Nov 17, 2010)

Zellers sometimes have them, Walmart usually has them with the shoe storage/closet organizers, Reno, Rona, Home Depot (usually with closet storage), and Costco sometimes have them


----------



## Gumby (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## maxysmummy (Nov 18, 2010)

does anyone know where you can get those NIC cubes in australia? i've searched on ebay and they were like $50 for a small packet...

i have a wooden cage at the moment but i hate it, the buns chew on it and it just feels so dark and dank in there. plus it really doesn't go with my decor.

does anyone know of any STYLISH rabbit cages? or how to make one?


----------



## Tweetiepy (Nov 18, 2010)

There's a site where you can buy all the grids to make different types of cages - I think Butsy ordered one. They have some here: http://www.petsandpeoplebymp.com/products.html 

Don't know how far they deliver


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 7, 2010)

so many of the cages in the thread make me concerned. arent people worried about that wire on the bottom of their rabbits feet?! hock abscesses don't sound like much fun to me


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Dec 7, 2010)

Those cages with the grids look really cool I might have to get one for my rabbit. Her pin actually blocks off our backdoor. This would work out nicely.


----------



## MaryAnne (Dec 7, 2010)

maxysmummy, 

I have a wire floor cage, but part of is potty, part is his bed, and I have a plastic wire floor cover on the main part. See pic at 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/gallery/13929/13929_021228_110000000.jpg


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 7, 2010)

ah ok, but some of those cages just look liek its bare wire? hrmmm


----------



## jwark (Dec 8, 2010)

pumpkinhead,

I bought that same cage I think. That's the one that's 7 ft long? I'm still trying to figure out the best way to arrange it but I actually keep that thing in my house not outside. It looks really nice inside. Anyway, what did you do with the enclosed section? I was thinking of putting a litter box in the run area and making the top section into a sleeping area. I also really can't find a good use for the little nesting box. It's really an awesome cage, though.


----------

